# Seeing a Psychiatrist - Cost



## chris87 (Jul 13, 2008)

I am going to a psychiatrist tomorrow. I never even bothered to ask about the cost, other than I know the hourly rate is somewhere between $150-200. I don't really care about the cost, if it helps me. I was just wondering though, does the initial visit usually cost more? What's typical?

Thanks!


----------

